# Indicator's of a struggling student ...



## diegoblunt

This forum doesn't have to be all seriousness and studying 

Here are some possible signs that you may fail this semester: 
It's Week 7 and you ask someone for directions to your lecture.
The guy at the arcade asks if you want the 'usual machine', then a crowd gathers as 'that awesome DDR guy' owns Dance Dance Revolution for hours on end.
You got an A+ in Hydroponics and Organic Chemistry ... but you aren't studying science ;P 
You open your textbook and realise you don't know what chapter the class is up to.
The tutor crosses your name off the roll after assuming you have joined another class.
You proudly hand in your tutorial homework on time, but it turns out you did last weeks questions.
It's the half-way break of your two hour lecture and you never return after ducking out to drop off a quarter-pound of coke.
The members in your group project all know each other from County Jail.
Your Uni back-pack contains a packet of chips, an old bong, a moldy sandwich, 2 glowsticks and some 3 year old party flyers.
While your friends are studying ... you are on Bluelight.
Your turn


----------



## JollyGreen

"I'f I stop doing ___ now than I'll probably be able to sleep at ___ and than I should be ok for class tomarrow!"


----------



## Psychonaut777

^ that's a classic.. 

The best is when its the day before the final, you open your text and you hear that "creak" noise that only an unopenned book can make. =)

Or one time I was in a class with my roomate and its getting towards the end of the quarter and the prof. goes, "ok now, you'll want to look in your book for this..." and my friend goes, "hold up, there's a BOOK for this class?" hahahaha


----------



## goatyoghurt

When you have a 3500 word essay due tomorrow, you haven't started and you choose to get stoned and grab some krispy kreme doughnuts.


----------



## brothermarcus

when you open your class presentation with "i apologize, but i'm baked out of my gord", then proceed to analyze the subject while facing the blackboard and doing the "groping hands" on your back to amuse the class...


----------



## psychosomatic

i have about 40+ pages to write in the next two days! AHHHHHHHHH procrastination sucks.


----------



## Dave

How about using an apostrophe to pluralize?


----------



## day_for_night

the staff at the campus bar(s) know you buy name, as well as what you drink.  <---me, my first two years of school hehe


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

You say to yourself, No I won't take a 3 hour lunch break and hang around with friends chatting or playing pool or just sitting around, and then 3 hours later you are still struggling to get up and get some work done


----------



## TheLoveBandit

God's honest truth, my wife and her best friend were roommates together (met in freshman dorms and stuck together since).  They aer both special in their own right, but towards the middle or end of the semester Dana, the friend, walked up to my wife and asked what she was dong.
"I'm studying for the exam coming up" Susan replied.
"Where'd you get the book?" Dana asked.
Apparently, it was midterms or finals, and the girl hadn't gotten any of her books.  She thought they were 'given out to you' like they were in highschool.  Never realized you had to go buy them.  Never really realized she had to study.  Ended up missing one class for the semester because she simply forgot about it...the one that my wife was studying for.

Would you believe Dana is now a teacher of small children? 8(


----------



## Psychonaut777

wow lol


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

^^^ ROFL

that's REALLY classic...


----------



## turtles21400

TheLoveBandit said:
			
		

> *Would you believe Dana is now a teacher of small children? 8( *



I'm afraid now...

When at the spoof awards at the end of the year you get the award for:
 'the most likely to fall asleep in class' or the 'least likely to be seen in the *insert the building you should spend the most time in b/c it houses your major dept.*'

You _might_ be a stuggling student...


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

Your postcount increases at a phenomenal rate and you aren't planning on slowing down anytime soon...


----------



## animal_cookie

when doing the dishes or scrubbing the shower is more tempting than studying... its amazing how clean apartments/dorms get right before finals


----------



## noavoidance

when you put off a huge project until 10pm the night before the stupid thing is due,   put a good 2 hours of work into it,  and then decide to go to bed...  with the intention of getting up early to finish it up.    

i always fucking do that.  i dont think i've ever once gotten up early enough to get anything accomplished...


----------



## Dr. McBudstoke

Chaos Butterfly said:
			
		

> *Your postcount increases at a phenomenal rate and you aren't planning on slowing down anytime soon... *



hahaha that describes me to a T


----------



## Jimmy the Gun

when your professor tells the whole class that she is, "suprised to see you today!"


----------



## gothfaery3

^^hahahahaaha boy have I ever been there...


----------



## *=Regulator=*

Back in my irresponsible days (i.e. last year) my aim used to be to get so drunk and stoned on a Thurday night that I would pass out by midnight and thus get enough sleep to make it to my 9 oclock lecture! 

I feel bad about this one:  When I lived at an on camps college my friends and I were massive stoners:  One of our crew had a physics exam at 9 the next morning and for some reason we all decided to go and smoke buckets (gravity bongs) in HIS room while he studied.  He resisted temptation and studied his ass off untill 6am when he finally cracked saying "fuck it, I'm going to fail anyway, I might as have a cone".  He went to the exam wasted at 9.  The really sad thing is, he ended up with 48% for the subject.


----------



## DigitalDuality

Chaos Butterfly said:
			
		

> *Your postcount increases at a phenomenal rate and you aren't planning on slowing down anytime soon... *



lol bingo...

My problem was scheduling.. those are the times i'd truly struggle..

when you know you're not a morning person, but you schedule all your classes for 7:00AM, and end up sleeping through the majority of them in their entirity...


----------



## PsychoKitten

Chaos Butterfly said:
			
		

> *Your postcount increases at a phenomenal rate and you aren't planning on slowing down anytime soon... *



lol... rookie  last semester gained me 2k posts, it is awful though, I can tell how stressed I am about study by how much I post on here, the higher the postcount, the more I'm procrastinating, the less I like the subject and the less prepared for assessment I am, the more stressed I get, the more I post. It's a trap, I tell you


----------



## *=Regulator=*

DigitalDuality said:
			
		

> *
> when you know you're not a morning person, but you schedule all your classes for 7:00AM, and end up sleeping through the majority of them in their entirity... *



I really feel you DD.  I slept through most of my *10am* lectures this semester!


----------



## Jimmy the Gun

^^huh!^^this got to be such a problem that i limit my self to 11:45 classes only, and sleep through those sometimes!!


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

PsychoKitten said:
			
		

> *lol... rookie  last semester gained me 2k posts, it is awful though, I can tell how stressed I am about study by how much I post on here, the higher the postcount, the more I'm procrastinating, the less I like the subject and the less prepared for assessment I am, the more stressed I get, the more I post. It's a trap, I tell you  *



meh  I just don't have your ability to spin absolute crap for posts and posts on end


----------



## day_for_night

Jimmy the Gun said:
			
		

> *^^huh!^^this got to be such a problem that i limit my self to 11:45 classes only, and sleep through those sometimes!! *



i had a 1:00 pm class on monday-wednesday-fridays...intenationol business econnomics, a pretty easy class compared to my finance courses.  since it was my only class on those days, i'd often end up being 15 minutes late, or sleeping in until 12:30 and waking up only long enough to say 'fuck it' and pass back out until 2.  a pretty sad way to go through a term...


----------



## PsychoKitten

_[edit] whoops meant for Chaos Butterfly..._

Sadly the posts from that time were actually quality  Procrastination is a fine art. 

Mind you, it was whilst I was setting up Best of Bluelight and The Shrine, so there was a load of posts there haha two of my favourite things I've done on bluelight were done whilst avoiding study. LOL so was getting this forum  I get a forum about study so I can procrastinate about study... a fine art, I tell you!


----------



## *=Regulator=*

^
haha the irony :D


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

PsychoKitten said:
			
		

> *[edit] whoops meant for Chaos Butterfly...
> 
> Sadly the posts from that time were actually quality  Procrastination is a fine art.
> 
> Mind you, it was whilst I was setting up Best of Bluelight and The Shrine, so there was a load of posts there haha two of my favourite things I've done on bluelight were done whilst avoiding study. LOL so was getting this forum  I get a forum about study so I can procrastinate about study... a fine art, I tell you!  *



Yeah yeah, I know... quality all the way... at least most of the way 

Procrastination is definitely your friend... at least for a while, and meh, don't worry about the irony... it can't hurt you


----------



## diegoblunt

Hmm ... maybe my 3000+ posts in the last 6 months is the cause of my woeful performance thus far, this semester.


----------



## DG

diegoblunt said:
			
		

> *
> You open your textbook and realise you don't know what chapter the class is up to.
> You proudly hand in your tutorial homework on time, but it turns out you did last weeks questions.
> It's the half-way break of your two hour lecture and you never return after ducking out to drop off a quarter-pound of coke.
> While your friends are studying ... you are on Bluelight.
> Your turn  *



soooo me!



			
				DigitalDuality said:
			
		

> *when you know you're not a morning person, but you schedule all your classes for 7:00AM, and end up sleeping through the majority of them in their entirity... *



i dunno why i do this EVERY semester...i schedule em all early 3 days a week, and then i manage to go out the night before and get too drunk and home too late to get up for class. I use my '3' sick excused absences to sleep in and then some...lol


----------



## Dandy

When fear of failure of a subject - that is, knowing that you will have to repeat the subject the following year or semester doesn't scare you into studying for a test that you have to re-sit after only getting 40% on it.
Negative reinforcement used to work wonders for me! What happened? 8) .


----------



## shannabanana

At the final, the prof says "what's your name? Are you sure you're in this class?" (Based on a true story. )


----------



## pinkness

...when you go to review your lecture notes and realise that you didn't actually write anything for the whole semester, and your notebook is filled with conversations with the person sitting next to you, games of hangman, noughts and crosses, and random pictures... hmm....


----------



## Soulfly40

i often overslept for my 4:30 pm MW english class.

of course... i've also failed out of two major universitys.


----------



## PGTips

You open the exam paper and while reading through the questions think "I know what that word means, but it makes no sense in that sentence" and "I went to every lecture and don't remember this topic at all!"

Thats why I didn't answer any Pure questions in my exams, it was all gibberish to me! God bless our non-linear marking scheme where someone can get a 2-1 or even a 1st without knowing 60% of the course %)


----------



## Diamond Joe Quimby

When you pour sodium tetrasulphate on your uni's award winning field to etch your name into it.


----------



## PGTips

Doens't that kind of make it obvious who did it, or at least narrow down the list of suspects considerably


----------



## PassMeTheVicks

When you drop black gellies for your final thinking "it will all be more clear to me!"


----------



## Dr. McBudstoke

Chaos Butterfly said:
			
		

> *Your postcount increases at a phenomenal rate and you aren't planning on slowing down anytime soon... *


----------



## diegoblunt

ditto


----------



## Munchee

When you show up to your 8am class on Friday morning directly from Teriyakianarkisaki (it used to be a Thursday night club).

When you walk up to your lecturer and they say "Hello *******, how are you and when do you want the extension until?".

When your friend drops around to your place and hands you an assignment that you dont remember doing and says the asked if anyone in the class sees you regularly and if so could they hand you the assignment that was given back in class 3 weeks ago. (I got a H1 on that which is a high distinction).

When your friends in class humour themselves by drawing on your face while you sleep.

When you fall asleep in the first 5 to 10 mins of class but can always wake up 45 minutes later to catch the lecture summaries.

When you have already considered how many marks you will lose by not attending the tutes and which of the assignments are hurdle assignments.

When you wake up with a page stuck to your face with drool and your friends pissing themselves laughing because you were 'rowing' in your sleep.  (Hey it was rowing season, that sport _is_ your life during the season).

When you wake up to your alarm at 10am and decide that going back to sleep until 12 is a far better option than getting up for lectures because lunch is on at 12.

When you have a chem exam the next day but you decide you should play 2 hours more quake at 8pm before starting studying.

When you do finally start studying for said chem exam you drink coffee for the first time and ignorantly brew it far too strong, leaving you wired, jittery but unable to study.

When you look at your notes in SWATVAC and notice that the writing on the pages often turn into incomprehensible squiggles and then a blue dot, indicating the precise point in the lecture you fell asleep.

When you go to uni for two years before finding out where the faculty's library is and you never set foot in the general library.

When the only time you go to the library during the first two years is to the Architechture library to get books out for your sister.

When you ride to uni and show up to a prac about 10 minutes late and hear they have started, so decide to ride home rather than walk in late.

When you go to the student bar at lunchtime and not leave until 6 or 7 pm, even though you promised yourself you'd get to those afternoon lectures.

When you find out you only have one lecture on a Friday at 8 am, so decide its long weekends the whole semester.

When two of your good mates, who also just happen to be your drug dealers, show up to your house every Wednesday or Thursday night trying to get you to guinea pig (mostly with them) what they have picked up for the weekend.

When you know there are 9 possible topics that they can ask on the exam, so decide to study 5, therefore giving you the best chance of passing the exam while studying the least possible content.

When you realise that the exam that you thought was two days later than the previous, is actually only one day later.  (How was I supposed to realise that an afternoon exam on the 16th then a morning exam on the 18th meant I only had one day in between).

When you are hallucinating from sleep deprivation on almost your 5th day of being awake so decide rather than trying to get 3 more hours study in some sleep would be good before that exam.

When you stay awake for two days promising yourself you'll get that assignment done but instead talk to one of your uni mates online all night both nights so on the third night take some meth so that you can get that assigment done because you've already lost 5% now that it will be a day late.  (This process resulted in that assignment that I didnt remember doing above, I still couldnt tell you the content of it, but I do remember powering through it and referencing it superbly).

I think this is enough for me.   Amasingly the only subject I ever failed was that chem one.  After that I learnt to master the use of coffee.


----------



## diegoblunt

top fucken post man. funny shit


----------



## Winterborn

^ Fuck me, that post has got me worried. Far too many of those had me nodding my head in agreement and worry.


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

> When you find out you only have one lecture on a Friday at 8 am, so decide its long weekends the whole semester.



This sums up my 4 years of undergraduate study 

CB


----------



## Munchee

Its rather shocking, but there are plenty more I can add if you guys wish.  Those are ones that I threw out off the top of my head, but there is a huge pile of things I did at uni that I am not really proud of and almost feel I dont deserve a degree for.

That said, there was always the saying "P's mean degrees".  A side note is also that I wasn't really a struggling student, more a lazy student.  Hell my marks were enough to get me into postgrad work and masters.  I don't in any way condone the behaviour that I have posted.  It was merely a part of my undergraduate life.

Work hard and consistently everyone, it's the only thing that will get you anywhere.


----------

